# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the month for September 2009

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Give a teacher / professor an apple


Advanced Task - Makes the leaves fall, then go back
Could one of the dream guides or mods move this to the TOTM forum late tonight or tomorrow morning?  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Sorry for the wait, I've been away.  Have fun on this one  ::D:

----------


## Jonny the Nameless

Leaves fall from the trees.

1. Nuclear fallout, then sow the leaves back with needle and thread
2. Stay still for an entire year in fast forward
3. Simply look away, look back, look away

But even just remembering the tasks would be a start.

Think I'll go for the apple. Mabye get it from a tree.

Mabye get it from einsteins' tree.

----------


## -Blakren-

These sound kinda hard to do. Yeah, I'll probably try the apple one first. By the way, with the leaves one, what do you mean when you say go back?

----------


## Pretzel

So far I've always been able to remember exactly what I want to do in dreams. I like the leaves one... I have to try that. And by "going back", does that mean putting the leaves back on the tree?

----------


## ninja9578

Yes, it means make the leaves go back onto the tree.

----------


## CarmineEternity

I'm making it my task of the month to have a lucid dream. lolz. banana.  ::banana::

----------


## TheConqueror89

This month's task seems more difficult to me but, as soon as i end this dry spell (my MILDs don't work anymore, omg, and i always get asleep on my WILD attempts), i will try to remember and do that.

----------


## Baron Samedi

1st Attempt at Advanced:
I tried this this morning, listening to the lucid induction song.  I was Pan walking through a forest, looking at myself in the third person from the front, bird's eye view. I was right on the verge of dreaming. A neighbor who revs his engine every morning (I don't know why! You don't need to warm up your engine in hawaii!) started his car, and freeway overpasses grew over the forest.  He kept revving his engine, and I woke up.

2nd Attempt at Advanced task:
I went back to sleep, to try and reenter. I became Pan again, and meditated in front of a tree.  I couldn't stay asleep.

I'm sure I can do it. I can see it so clearly in my mind.

----------


## DarkLucideity

The basic task seems a little pointless so I'm going to have to think up a creative way to do it. Advanced, I might get to it  :tongue2: .

----------


## NeoUmbra

Damn it, i did last months task last night cause i havent had a lucid in a while, and then this comes up! Ohwell, hopefully ill be lucid tonight and give it a shot.

----------


## endymion

*First Attempt: FAILURE*

03.09.2009The Smell of the Sensuous (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

6:50 - 7:10 a.m. (20 min)

...
Completing this goal reminds me of my other goal, the DV Task of the Month of causing leaves to fall from a tree and then reattach. I realize I cannot complete this goal here at Moyer base in Idaho, as there aren't many trees around and the ones that are are conifers. I remember my most vivid autumn colors experience at Potawatami State Park in Wisconsin and decide to teleport there to complete this goal. I jump up and spin a new scene. The technique works textbook-perfectly, with my visuals going black for a moment, my body spinning very fast and revolving dozens of times as I'm suspended in midair until I re-emerge in what looks to be a cross between Potawatami and the backyard of my childhood home. Surprisingly, the person who "greets" me there is my old boss from when I worked at Wyalusing State Park (for the Wisconsin Dept. of Natural Resources), Brian H. He says that I'm not allowed in here and that I need to leave immediately. When I make to continue on anyway, he tries to wrestle me to the ground. I easily neutralize his advances and pin him down on the ground, helpless. When I let him up he comes at my again trying to stop me. And again, I effortlessly kick and punch and finally pin him down once more. It's not until after at least three attempts that he finally concedes defeat and leaves.

I continue on, but turn around when I hear my dad and brother calling me from behind. They say they're here to help with my goal. I don't know what they could possibly do, but I let them tag along anyway. Now for some reason I find this environment to be unsuitable for the completion of my goal, even though before I fought Brian there were trees with golden yellow leaves all around me. I decide that it _has_ to be done in the front yard. I walk through the wooden gate bordering the side of the house, and as I do I achieve the highest level of lucidity of the whole dream. I verbally confirm the realness and nowness of the dream, as well as try to remember details of my waking life. I acknowledge that my real body is sleeping in a bed at Moyer base in Idaho. Just thinking about this raises my consciousness and even the detail of the dream considerably.

Moments later I round the corner into the front yard. Despite the abundance of trees, I am disappointed, since all of them have green leaves instead of fall colors. Kind of silly in retrospect, since the task never specifies that the leaves have to be a certain color. But in any case, I spend a significant amount of time and effort trying to get the leaves' color to change. The tree I have in mind is a beautiful, giant live oak I see in our front yard that extends over the driveway with its long horizontal branches full of vermilliades. It's quite out of place in Wisconsin, but that's hardly relevant. I'm not sure exactly what I try to do to get the colors to change, but none of it works. I get somewhat distracted and jump up to the upper branches of the tree, then from there out above the street and fly around for a while. 
...

Read the full dream at my dream journal.

----------


## Baron Samedi

That's funny how you felt like you had to turn them orange.  It makes me laugh how we get affected by dream logic still.  And then, we're like, _"Oh, eff, this! I'm going to fly around beeyotch!"_

I have a hypothesis that we can do anything we can conceive in a lucid dream, but we have to really believe we can. We have to see ourselves doing it, even in our subconscious.  But, i think we create worlds with rules in them, just so we feel safe.  Imagine decreasing the rules of a lucid dream so much, that no laws of physics would apply.  It boggles the mind, but if we could grasp that idea fully in waking life, we can dream of such a world.  I don't know if this is true, but everything I have been able to imagine doing in a daydream visualization, I can eventually do in a lucid dream.  Aha!  I should further the circle, and have lucid dreams about what I want my waking life to be!  Lucid dreaming about a possible reality.  Hey, thanks for the inspiration bro. Peace

----------


## Jonny the Nameless

I have that feeling of falling, and I focus on what to do while lucid dreaming. I can hear sounds vividly, like dreaming, but I was aware of the position I was lying in on my bed.

I was aware of the position my body was lying in in my bed, but the dream landscape was still appearing. I follow the advice of someone from a lucid dreaming forum, and just switch my attention to the dream reality. It feels wrong, but after a while, I forget about lying in bed.

So I try to decide what to do. 'Get pregnant!' (to give birth) 'Give an apple'. I remember the advanced task DreamViews Task of the month, which is to make all the leaves fall off a tree, and then return to the tree.

There is a tree ahead of me, bare except for a small cluster of brown leaves in the middle. The rest of the landscape is bare and vague.

I just think about the leaves falling, and they fall. I look up the tree, and make the leaves return to the tree with ease.

As the leaves return, they are purple, and blue, and pink. More leaves return than had dropped, and they knit themselves to the ends of the branches first. The tree has purple/pink/blue leaves, and bark, and the gaps were white, like all of the bark was placed on a white center. (Similar to a gram stained microscope slide, but more psychedelic).

I decide to fly. I imagine flying over the tree, but kind of get stuck looking up at the tree, which is growing taller, brighter, more vivid. The dream is now entirely visual, I have lost all sense of having a body in the dream, and as I wake up I think about drawing the tree, or writing it down....

... I wake up in a strange bed. As I remove the duvet, I see there was no sheet over the mattress, and the mattress had a couple of leaves and stones on it. I am kind of disgusted at the thought of sleeping on a strange bare mattress.

This was a false awakening, and I continue to have a dream about social etiquette.
*
NOTE: I think thinking too much about how to fly has made it temporarily more difficult for me. Ive tried it twice since I read 'just look where you want to go' and this has made it more difficult since. Next time instead of looking where I want to go, I'll just fly. (Or jump, superjumping is fun)*

----------


## ninja9578

Nice job Jonny the Nameless

----------


## Jonny the Nameless

Thank you ninja 9578

What happens next month, when you get the orange name at the bottom? Do you also get to help decide next months challenge? 

I'm pretty chuffed at managing it this time, and have a few ideas to add to the pot.  :boogie:

----------


## ninja9578

You will gain access to the task of the month club forum, that's where the tasks are decided usually  :smiley:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Great job, Jonny the Nameless.  

Third missed attempt:

Well, I had a very vivid sex LD last night, but it had nothing to do with the task, so I'll just post the whole thing in my dream journal.

I got so amazed by the clarity and lucidity, I totally forgot about the task.

----------


## KingYoshi

I completed the advanced task, here is my entry...



September 7, 2009
*Lucid Dream 97: WILD-ly Unstable*
*WILD*
around 1:00pm

Category - _WTF/Task_


I had awoken this morning and laid back down this evening. I immediately felt some random SP come on. I thought, "Yup, its go time!" I laid still and my SP lasted quite a long time. I began seeing through my eye lids in short periods followed by periods of darkness. I could hear somebody talking just above my head. It was muffled and sounded like it was coming from the closet. Suddenly I heard a door hinge sqeak and heard a man yelling in extreme anger. My heart began to race a bit, but I quickly calmed down when I noticed the voice was my own. This was truly a strange HH. I could see myself looking down at my own body and yelling at me to get up and fight. I was now not frightened at all, but in complete awe at what was going on. Suddenly, I saw the hallucination of myself swing its leg back and kick me in my side. It repeatedly kicked me over and over. It didn't hurt, but I could most definately feel it. Suddenly, my vision blurred and restored itself. I decided it time to enter the dream world.

I sat up and took off for my window. I dove headfirst out of it and attempted to take flight. My vision was still fairly blurry and seemed to be fading in and out. I could hear the damn dvd menu music and I tried hard to block it out and ignore it. I had a lot of trouble flying and decided to give it up. I walked over toward a large tree that had a small group of people under it. I remembered the task of the month. My vision was now fairly clear, but everyones face was distorted and looked rather frightening. I ignored these oddities and told one of the people to watch what I was about to do. I looked up toward the tree and raised both of my hands into the air. A huge rush of wind burst through the tree and removed every leaf from it. My vision distorted horribly for a few seconds and then returned to its normal state. Large, neatly seperated piles of leaves were now scattered below the tree's bare limbs. Everyone faces were now clear, but I noticed that they all had adult bodies with young children's faces (like 9 or 10 year olds). It was truly an odd site. 

All of them began cheering and jumping in and out of the leaf piles. I walked over to an undisturbed leaf pile, reached my hands inside and abruptly thrust them to the sky. All the leaves in the pile shot up and reclaimed their place on the tree limbs. The adult/kids all began yelling at me and calling me an a**hole and a few other, more explicit, names. My vision kept blurring badly, in and out as I walked around to the other piles of leaves. I rubbed my hands together which didn't work very well and continued walking around throwing more piles back into the tree. I heard the dvd menu music once more and couldn't hold on any longer. I had a false awakening that fooled me and then I awoke for good shortly after.

----------


## legonut4

I finished the advacned task  ::D: 




07.09.2009leaf falling ld  (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

_I was standindg on the side of my garage. I jumped up for some reason and went very high. I tried to breathe through my nose, which I could not do, but I then looked at my hands and they were very short. like the got cut at the first joint._ _I got lucid and remembered the advanced task of the month. I went over to our side yard and there were a few brown leaves on it. I made them fall down, but couldnt see it because it swung around the house and then came back. I moved closer to get a better view and tried again. this time all the breown leaves fall and when they came back they were diffrent shades of blue, green, and yellow. There was also a little kid swinging on it. i went on to try the next task, but woke up before i could _ 

this task was really fun

----------


## Baron Samedi

Good job homies. That is so funny that your dream characters got pissed at you for putting the leaves back on the tree, King Yoshi. I started laughing my ass off.

----------


## Jonny the Nameless

Endymion: "I re-emerge in what looks to be a cross between Potawatami and the backyard of my childhood home."

KingYoshi: "they all had adult bodies with young children's faces...the adult/kids all began yelling at me"

Legonut: "There was also a little kid swinging on it."

Recurring theme? Does this normally happen, or do you recon its because we havent played with leaves since being a kid?

----------


## Baron Samedi

_excpert from me dream journal_

I landed on earth in a forest, and shockwaves came out from my hooves, blowing leaves off the trees. The leaves suddenly froze in the air, as I squatted. As I leapt into outer space, I spun around, and pointed my hands at the earth. The leaves swirled around and landed on the trees.

I landed back on the moon, and jumped back and forth between the earth and moon in a few seconds in each leap. I jumped off the moon, and flew back to the earth again. I landed in a forest. I took a huge inhale, and turned my head sucking all the leaves off of the trees into my mouth in a cone shape in front of me. My cheeks puffed out like a chipmunk. With a godly exhale, I blew all the leaves back on the trees again.

I jumped up in the air and hovered about 80 feet above the ground. I flew forward in a vertical position, and spun around, arms at my sides, clockwise. I sucked the leaves off of trees in a whirlwind, and then the leaves would land right back where the came off the trees. I moved my green whirlwind forward faster. I stuck my arms out at my sides, and made the whirlwind tilt left and right.

I raised my arms toward the sky, and made another leaf tornado on top of me, so it was an hourglass shape.

I grew up in Hawaii and Washington, but mainly Hawaii, so I think that's why my leaves didn't change color.

----------


## Jonny the Nameless

Nicely done. LInteresting that they didnt change colour

----------


## KingYoshi

Jonny: "Recurring theme? Does this normally happen, or do you recon its because we havent played with leaves since being a kid?"

Lol, that is crazy. Its most likely the latter.

----------


## legonut4

::shock:: 



> Endymion: "I re-emerge in what looks to be a cross between Potawatami and the backyard of my childhood home."
> 
> KingYoshi: "they all had adult bodies with young children's faces...the adult/kids all began yelling at me"
> 
> Legonut: "There was also a little kid swinging on it."
> 
> Recurring theme? Does this normally happen, or do you recon its because we havent played with leaves since being a kid?



wow that is really weird  ::shock::

----------


## Goldenheart

I had my first WILD last night, I'm just inches away from being able to do the task!  I'm planning on doing the second, because I don't like any of my teachers.   :tongue2:

----------


## endymion

Johnny the Nameless: Interesting connection, and I can't speak for the others, but my childhood home is an extremely common scene for my dreams (I'd say about 1/4th of them take place there at least part of the time)

In other news, I managed to complete both the basic and advanced tasks in one (very long) dream! For this month the failures were definitely more interesting than the successes, though...

12.09.2009Magnolia (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

3:30 - 4:45 a.m. (1 hr 15 min)

*ATTEMPT #2: FAILURE*
...
Eventually I remember the DreamViews task of the month of causing leaves to fall off a tree and reappear. So I spin a new scene, just wanting anywhere with a foliated tree.

I end up just outside the building I was just in, and it's cloudy and dark. There are still many people around, as I am near a courtyard or pavilion where people come to eat lunch. Luckily, there happen to be a few scraggly trees around (obviously planted by the maintainance staff). However, once again my eye catches the sight of a pretty girl sitting down and eating lunch at a table. I can't resist going over to talk to her (which eventually leads to kissing) before I start. Finally, I gather an audience to witness the amazing feat I'm about to perform. When they're all watching with rapt attention, I make an elaborate "sprinkling" motion with my fingers, bidding the leaves on the tree to fall. Unfortunately, not a single leaf falls. The crowd laughs caustically and begins to disperse, disappointed. I desperately call them back, promising that the last time was a fluke, that I can get it to work this time. Some people stick around to watch me make a fool of myself again. They are right; when I try the second time, in the moment when my gaze is slightly off the tree, all the leaves turn into porcelain cups and plates. When I make the motion for the "leaves" to fall, then, all the china falls to the ground, crashes, and breaks! Everyone laughs even harder this time.
...

*ATTEMPT #3: SUCCESS!* (though less interesting than attempt #2!)
...
While they're occupied, I go back to the lower level of the harbor, and, upon seeing a small Magnolia tree, decide to once again try the DV task of the month. Slowly and carefully this time I make hand motions like a conductor of an orchestra, signaling the tree to shed its glossy leaves. To my delight, this works perfectly. When they are all on the ground, I get them to attach in the same careful, coordinated manner.
...

*BASIC TASK ATTEMPT #1: SUCCESS*

...
But then the scene shifts to a desk/office area indoors. Kayla's sitting at the desk when I approach and sit down at her side. I take out an apple which I've already eaten about 80% of (mainly just the core remains). Regardless, I give this to her sincerely. I spin it around a few times with my finger, then apologize to her about the state it's in. Before I can see her reaction, I force myself to awaken so I can write this all down without forgetting it.
View the complete dream at my dream journal.

----------


## ninja9578

Nicely done sir  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Nicely done. LInteresting that they didnt change colour



Thanks. I think they stayed green due to the fact that I am from Hawaii! haha

----------


## lucidreamsavy

OOo!  I'll try em both!  Depending on where I am in my next lucid.  The leave one sounds VERY similar to something I've done before.  Breaking glass, then putting it back, so I think that I should be able to do that one.

----------


## Baron Samedi

So, when do I get in the club? I did last month's one and this one also, but I didn't get access yet.  I guess you forgot. No big deal, but I have some cool ideas for next month's task.

----------


## Vranna

I've tried, but I failed. But I didn't realised I failed until I woke up.

I was walking down the street, I don't remember why, but I met a friend of mine who in the past had helped me a lot with school. So she was a kind of a teacher to me. When I saw her immediatly I thought about the task of the month. So I went to her and said: "I've got this for you."  I put my hand in my pocket and a whole pizza came out. We ate the pizza together. And I was exited because I had completed my first task of the month.

After that my alarm woke me. I was a bit dissapointed to discover I didn't do the task right. So now I'll be trying tonight again. But the pizza was good  ::lol::

----------


## Darkonius

can I use time travel to stop myself from making the leaves fall?

also, what do you mean by special  badge an stuff?

----------


## amusicalheart

Ahhh I've been having such a bad dry spell. Wish me luck...imma try the TOTM to try to get back on track!

----------


## Goldenheart

Aaaah, gosh!  I had a lucid dream the other night and I tried to make the leaves fall off the trees, but I couldn't even make a tree appear.  Just an evergreen one, and it was nothing but a shadow.  

 ::furious::

----------


## ninja9578

Sorry about the delay, we require The Dishwasher to fix something in the admin panel.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Sorry about the delay, we require The Dishwasher to fix something in the admin panel.



No worries. It's a free site, right?  Mahalo!

----------


## oOReverieOo

Not even close, but wanted to post...  Posted in Dream Journal also.

I was in & out of sleep because my DH was having a rough night last night.  I woke up a bit and tried to stay concious.  I felt the SP come over me and I got really excited.  I remembered that I'm supposed to rub my hands together to stay lucid & it worked like a charm!   I fought hard to stay lucid, and immediately thought as soon as I attain it, I'll go outside, find an apple tree, make my neighbor appear outside (she's a teacher... makes it a little easier!), give her the apple & make the leaves fall off & go back.  Then I could work on whatever else I wanted to do.  This was my plan, but couldn't quite reach it because of the constant movement/snoring from DH. I really was mad at him and got in the floor to hopefully continue, but it never came again. It wasn't until I finally got up this morning that I realized he was more than likely the reason I was able to have SP last night anyway, and I shouldn't have been mad. Of course, he has no clue that I was mad at him, so I don't feel too bad!

Tonight's another night.   ::D:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

I just had, like, half a dozen LD, so I have a faliure and a sucess to share.

In one LD, I was outside a house, then I saw a little tree.  I snapped my fingers and a dozen or so DCs showed up, I like the company.  I made the little tree grow with my hands, and it got really big.  But, then it turned into a pine tree, and I tried to move my hands to make the non existent leaves fall, but instead, the branches on the first level tilted down.

I was in a nature area, and I tried to take the leaves down with my hand movements on a tree, but it didn't work, at first.  Then, just with my mind, they all came down in a nice pile.  Then, I put them back on the tree with my arm movements.

----------


## BossBadger

Complete dream in my Dream Journal if you want to read the rest of the cool stuff  :smiley: ..


I put the cat on my shoulder and looked up at the trees, when I remembered the Task of the Month. I decided I was going to make the leaves fall off and go back up. I chose a tall tree with lots of leaves. It looked like a maple tree with the leaves in full fall color, oranges and yellows. I made a breeze blow up just by thinking about it. I waved my hands around in front of the tree, sort of like 'jazz hands' :boogie: and the leaves all fell off and drifted to the ground. Then I created another breeze, waved my hands from the ground to the tree, and the leaves went back up and settled back onto the branches. So cool!

----------


## ninja9578

Nice job you two.  I've decided that whoever finishes this month's task will also get access to the task club next month assuming that admin panel is fixed by then.

----------


## BossBadger

Cool..thanks!

----------


## sora12

This seems like some pretty cool tasks. But it's come to my attention that my user name is still orange when I haven't completed any of the tasks yet. I would appreciate if someone turned it back to normal  :smiley:

----------


## Hercuflea

> This seems like some pretty cool tasks. But it's come to my attention that my user name is still orange when I haven't completed any of the tasks yet. I would appreciate if someone turned it back to normal



Shhhh....you're not supposed to tell them that...

----------


## Goldenheart

I've been trying and trying VERY hard to do the advanced task... But I'm a new lucid dreamer, so I settled for the first one last night.  It turned out pretty entertaining.   ::D: 

It started out, I was lying in bed, and my old camp counselor was sitting next to me.  It started to rain.  I asked him, "Why the hell is it raining?  Wait... Where am I?"
He said, "How should I know that?  It's your dream."
Yeah... I am dreaming!  Anything camp-related is my dreamsign, so I must be dreaming!  Yay!
I tried to make the rain stop, but failed, maybe because my lucidity wasn't strong enough.  Instead, I ended up in a false awakening.  I thought to myself, Oh well.  Maybe if I go back to sleep quickly enough, I can have another dream!

And so, I retained lucidity.   :boogie: 

I closed my eyes, chose a random picture, and ordered it to stop.  I ordered myself to be sucked into it ("COME TO ME!!!") and landed in a castle.  I flew around for a while, then noticed a random SWAT team sitting around, doing nothing, so I ordered them to find me an apple.  Find me an apple they did.

"And it is the world's FAVORITE apple!"  They exclaimed, "It is a GOLDEN DELICIOUS apple!"

It was, in fact, a _red_ delicious apple, and it was partially eaten.

"Oh, c'mon guys, that was for my teacher."  I grumbled and took the apple.

I found a random teacher and a random professor walking up to me.  The teacher was female, vaguely African-American, and the professor looked like slartibartfast from the BBC version of Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.

I gave the partially eaten apple to the teacher.

She gasped in marvel.

"Oh my god, this is my favorite apple of the-"

I woke up.  For real this time.   :wink2:

----------


## BossBadger

Woohoo Goldenheart!! ::goodjob:: 

Hope to see you on the Lucid Task club thread. I'm excited to get some ideas going for next month!

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Why is he ^ orange before I am?  I posted my success before his, and I'm still not orange!

And I wanna go on the lucid task thread!

----------


## legonut4

> Why is he ^ orange before I am?  I posted my success before his, and I'm still not orange!
> 
> And I wanna go on the lucid task thread!



lucid task thread really isnt that great. The last post before yesterday was august

----------


## BossBadger

> lucid task thread really isnt that great. The last post before yesterday was august



Trying to get it going again!

----------


## AURON

I get out of bed, and use the hand rub for stablization, and then i do it once more to make sure. I head out of my room, and outside. It's day time, and I think about the *TASK OF THE MONTH*. I walk to my car and get in. I get my keys out of my pocket, and the car starts up before I even put it in the ignition. I put them in there anyway, but I don't turn it. I'm about to throw it in reverse, but all the symbols are mixed up. I move it down to R (which is actually in the drive spot) and start moving backwards. I pull out to the road, and I put it in drive and press the gass, but the car still goes backwars. I move it back to the R position, and then it started moving forward. I mashed on it full on, and ran into the tree that I normally park next too.

Leaves and a two branches fell down, and I got out. My car looked like a mess, and I began focusing on the leaves, and made the go back up into the tree. Then i turned my attention to a branch, and used TK to put it back into the spot where it was broken. I starte visualizing it being repair, and brown strings came out of the branch and connected with the rest of the tree and everything started reforming. I then moved on to the second branch and did the same thing. It took a while to do it because I couldn't find the spot where it had broke off, and when I finshed, ants started crawling out of the spot i repaired...it was odd.

----------


## ninja9578

Cool, sounds fun.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

I am so sad  ::blue::   ::whyohwhy:: .  I still can't go on the lucid task club forum, and I'm not orange yet.  It's been like a week.  I realize that it's no one's fault.

So, keep the TOTM dreams comin guys.

----------


## BossBadger

Dude, send Man of Steel a PM. He fixed mine in a jiffy when I mentioned it in chat...

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> Dude, send Man of Steel a PM. He fixed mine in a jiffy when I mentioned it in chat...



Really?  Then I will.

----------


## Hidden

Why do I always check what the TOTM is at the end of the month?

----------


## Man of Steel

Just a note: I've updated everyone that should be in the Task of the Month usergroup/forum. If I missed anybody, don't hesitate to PM me directly!

The Task of the Month badges are still MIA, but we'll have them fixed soon, I promise. 

Keep up the good work dreams, everybody!

----------


## Jonny the Nameless

Awesome. Yes, my name is orange! Now to find the task of the month club / usergroup.

----------


## ninja9578

I was sending them to cloud, I guess the admin panel is only screwed up for him, they'll be going to both him and cloud now.

Next month will have a set of badges too again finally  ::D:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> I was sending them to cloud, I guess the admin panel is only screwed up for him, they'll be going to both him and cloud now.
> 
> Next month will have a set of badges too again finally



 ::banana::  :boogie:

----------


## Man of Steel

Since I'll be out of town the first two weeks of next month, I went ahead and applied the Advanced Task badge for next month. I doubt any of you mind.  :tongue2: 

As soon as Ninja gets me the other one, I'll slap it up as well.

----------


## BossBadger

*clears throat*

----------


## Man of Steel

It may take a bit for the forum to recognize the new images. I heard something once about patience being a virtue, but I didn't wait around to find out what that was supposed to mean...

----------


## Hercuflea

Lol, on the last day, i have a basic task attempt to give.  Even though its a fail, it was still a good dream

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=66260





> I flew over towards the neighborhood pool, and i was like, what should i do now? I thought of the TOTM and told myself that this professor from my college (the one that teaches the class before my POLS class.) would be there when i flew around the corner of the poolhouse. She was there, and i was really amazed that it worked, to the point that i was kind of freaked out. What made it more scary was that she was just standing there, staring into space, not doing anything or saying anything, not reacting to me flying through the air. She just stood there with this blank look on her face. I just was really freaked out by this, i dont know why, and i woke up.

----------

